# Where to find a wooden cage?



## KotaJo910 (Nov 13, 2017)

Well I keep my room at 74-75 degrees on a constant basis for my hedgie Bubbles, but it?s kinda hot for me. I mean I?d rather be uncomfortable than her be dead, but I want to get a wooden cage so I can put a heating pad and/ or heat lamp in it. Right now she lives in a large tote with the lid off for circulation because that?s what the breeder told me she uses but I think a wooden cage would look so much nicer and be so much better. Does anyone know where to find one?


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Where are you based? They are widely available in the UK online and I think some members have managed to get one from the U.S. also ~ I'm pretty sure links were mentioned in other recent posts. Do a search on the forum for vivariums and more information will come up


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You can use a CHE in a tub like you have. You just need to put a wire lid on it, which you should have anyways, and set the CHE on it.

Heat pads aren't healthy or safe for hedgehogs.


----------



## KotaJo910 (Nov 13, 2017)

Oh thanks I thought heating pads were safe and I?m located in the U.S.


----------

